# Lord help me



## happysnappy (Jan 8, 2013)

Trying to bite my tongue. Ex met a girl on Craig's list 3 weeks ago. She spent the weekend with him and our children this last weekend and is moving in very soon. Kill me please. He says she's definitely going to stick around. Really??? What the heck can you know about someone in 3 weeks?? I see impending doom. I almost feel bad for the poor girl


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

Why are they moving the speed of light?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

Nothing you can get do. I that's the frustrating part


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'd be concerned about what kind of person she is. Having your kids stay over there with a woman he met on Craigslist is a bit scary.


----------



## happysnappy (Jan 8, 2013)

The only thing I asked was that he be discreet around the kids. Other than that I don't really care. I just think its heading for disaster to move that fast and hope the kids don't get too attached. I met her for a few minutes. She seems nice and does well with the kids


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

If it's not in the divorce agreement I gather you can't do much about it. 

Your Ex isn't keeping your kids best interests in mind by doing this. I wouldn't do that to my kids. My 15 year old son asked me once if I was going to date and I said "IF and when I do you won't know about it." 

I'm a big believer in not subjecting the kids (especially younger children) to a parade of significant others. It's really not good for them, especially when they are still dealing the impact of the divorce. It's amazing how selfish, inconsiderate and immature some parents can be with their kids.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I would be beyond pissed off. Totally agree with Freak on this, some parents are selfish.

Most of what I have read, discussed with friends and my counsellor seem to all say that at least 12 months until introducing new partners.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Jan 7, 2013)

Going through the same crap-my 13 year old daughter now believes that once you start dating someone that it automatically means you can sleep with them- some example my exwife is setting for her!In the big picture though I think a persons prime consideration should be if the bf/gf has a criminal history-drugs-domestics etc.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

The only reason she moved the OM2 into the house 3 months after I moved out, was because otherwise, she would have to visit him at his friends house where he lived, which incidently was right across the street of my new house. 
For the first two weeks of moving out, I saw her car there every night as I walked outside onto the front porch of what was supposed to be a symbol of my hope and freedom and goodness of a future. 
But way too early for a kid to endure, especially when the child is now having to get used to shifting from one house to another at whatever schedule you have. 
We as the excommunicated from the narcissists likely will not know what kind of person the new guy is, unless we figure it out ourselves. The ex in my case was not forthright with any information about him, just some guy she held a flame for throughout the 16years with me. In her pride, she would never let me know if he smacked her around. You see what Im saying?
The kid is my insight, and so far things are okay.


----------

